

For developers: How to build a business model in 10 minutes - amitz
http://simplybroken.com/for-programmers-how-to-build-a-business-model-and-prove-your-idea-is-awesome-in-10-minutes/

======
brimpa
I happen to be going through this process for the first time right now and
it's good to see that I am, at least somewhat, on the right track.

The off-hand remark "what levers we can pull to increase revenue" has been
particularly true for me. It wasn't until I put together a spreadsheet where
each variable could be adjusted independently that I realized the far reaching
effects of some seemingly minor aspects of our target demographic.

------
benrmatthews
So the two revenue drivers were a monthly subscription fee and ads. Wouldn't
it be more useful to put all potential revenue source into a spreadsheet and
add/subtract different combinations of them to see how it affects revenue?

------
amitz
benrmatthews: Another revenue driver is also number of users. # of users X
revenue per user. You can continue to breakdown both of these categories and
have create user segmentation according to income per user, etc.

~~~
benrmatthews
Good point - Thanks for the tip!

